# Look wheelsets?



## jimmyhat1978 (Jun 21, 2006)

Naybody know anything about Look carbon wheelsets? I saw one on the internet. I did not know that they were making wheels.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jimmyhat1978 said:


> Naybody know anything about Look carbon wheelsets? I saw one on the internet. I did not know that they were making wheels.


Although Look has sold carbon wheels in the past, I have a feeling that any wheels showing up for sale on the internet are counterfeit. We have a press release regarding these wheels on our website: LOOK Counterfeit Warning

"_LOOK PRODUCTS WARNING - DEC 12, 2006

Counterfeit products bearing the Look brand are presently being offered for sale without authorization. This primarily concerns carbon wheels:

These wheels are fraudulently bearing the LOOK brand name and present a very real danger if used. They have been manufactured in Taiwan without any agreement by Look.

Examples we have acquired and tested do not satisfy safety or endurance tests. Look, therefore, warns consumers, retailers, and wholesalers of the physical and legal risks which they incur, or will have others incur, by marketing or using such products.

Look has also noticed advertisements on the internet Ebay site, frequently of Chinese origin, offering 565, 585, or 595 frames at unbeatable prices. Look would like to point out that these frames are not manufactured in Asia. Therefore, yet again, this is fraud. Gullible purchasers will receive nothing.

For all information to be imparted, or received, regarding this subject, please forward an e-mail to: [email protected]"_ 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

